# Today might be the day we add a third!



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I am heading out in a bit for NC (a little under a three hour drive) to meet the new little guy. I am suprised how nervous I am. I love Lady and Prince so much and I want a third. I hope it all works out and the decision to go for it is obvious. Hubby was actually going to go with me until he realized it impacted the Clemson game and the USC game!!!!

:icescream:


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Good luck! We'll be awaiting news...


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww how exciting!!! I'm sure Prince and lady will get along great with your new little guy!!! Can't wait to see pics!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm so desperate for another... All this reading of people getting more Chis just encourages me more!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I sure hopes all works out just as you plan. Good luck and be careful on your drive!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Good luck! You're going to be 20 minutes from me. If Toby hadn't just had surgery I would suggest a get together. But have a good time and I will be thinking of you as you decide. And let us know as soon as you know. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Good luck !


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I do wish you luck! I want another so badly! But I am so afraid to! Angel is really not nice! He is doing great, but seriously, not an ideal dog! At least not that I am used to! 

Can't wait to hear the news!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you than you all....I'm taking off now! Ashley, we need to get together sometime. If I get him I may be taking him back to the breeder for his neuter. She can get a much better price than my vet quoted! Maybe we could get together then!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Thank you than you all....I'm taking off now! Ashley, we need to get together sometime. If I get him I may be taking him back to the breeder for his neuter. She can get a much better price than my vet quoted! Maybe we could get together then!


Yes! Just keep me updated. I mean, the breeder is ridiculously close to me in the next town over! I hope it works out, since he is just stinking adorable!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Jayda said:


> I am heading out in a bit for NC (a little under a three hour drive) to meet the new little guy. I am suprised how nervous I am. I love Lady and Prince so much and I want a third. I hope it all works out and the decision to go for it is obvious. Hubby was actually going to go with me until he realized it impacted the Clemson game and the USC game!!!!
> 
> :icescream:


Good luck! 
Smart hubby football first lol GO TIGERS


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Well what a major mood/excitement killer. I was not too far out and the breeder called me. She had to pick up a show dog at the airport and apparently the flight/person hadn't even left yet. There is no way she could get back to her house to meet me. I feel like I went from a helium ballon to a balloon without air instantly. So disappointed. There is possibility of meeting her at a show next weekend or at her home two weeks from today. I am feeling bummed )-:


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww no! I know how exciting and nerve wracking it is to visit a dog for the first time. It must be so disappointing to find out at the last minute that you can't go today. I hope you get to meet the dog soon enough!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awe that sucks!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aw, man. That stinks! I hope you make it up here to get him, or at least to get him neutered. Toby would love to meet you


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Oh, poor you! All that way for nothing. Still, it's a postponement, not a cancellation. A week isn't too long to wait.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes I was very disappointed. I just hope I stay first in line for him! I am actually leaning toward two weeks from today. I really want to see the environment he comes from. I also just emailed her to see if Monday might be a possibility. I'd be willing to burn a vacation day to go see him. Ashley....we must meet up.


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

Jayda said:


> I am heading out in a bit for NC (a little under a three hour drive) to meet the new little guy. I am suprised how nervous I am. I love Lady and Prince so much and I want a third. I hope it all works out and the decision to go for it is obvious. Hubby was actually going to go with me until he realized it impacted the Clemson game and the USC game!!!!
> 
> :icescream:


It took me among to finally get jasper. I thought the girl had decided not to give him to me. I've had him almost three months now. You'll have your baby home soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

Jayda said:


> I am heading out in a bit for NC (a little under a three hour drive) to meet the new little guy. I am suprised how nervous I am. I love Lady and Prince so much and I want a third. I hope it all works out and the decision to go for it is obvious. Hubby was actually going to go with me until he realized it impacted the Clemson game and the USC game!!!!
> 
> :icescream:


That's a month. I hate it when your words are changed on you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

So sorry to hear this, hope it works out next time, or you find a nice Chihuahua closer.


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Where in NC is the breeder?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh that stinks! I'm sorry things didn't work out for this weekend, I hope it's not a bad sign or something!! Have u talked to her since? Did she agree about Monday?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Oh that stinks! I'm sorry things didn't work out for this weekend, I hope it's not a bad sign or something!! Have u talked to her since? Did she agree about Monday?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I haven't heard anything back about Monday. I also asked about coming Sunday/today. Honestly I do question what is going on if they can't work you into their schedule on three different days especially when I am the one driving 3 hours. Also, I was already on the road when I got the news.

BTW my girl from last weekend found a home yesterday.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

LadyDevlyn said:


> Where in NC is the breeder?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Highpoint.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Look like I won't get to see him until next weekend or the weekend after......SIGH!


----------

